# Ephrata's Gran Fondo, March 10th



## viciouscycle (Aug 22, 2009)

Registration is open for Ephrata's Gran Fondo, March 10th. 

The links below explain everything plus a video from last years ride. I rode part of the course Saturday and it was 50 degrees, dry and dead calm. 

2012 Gran Fondo Ephrata.wmv - YouTube



Gran Fondo Ephrata - Vicious Cycle


----------



## ACree (Feb 5, 2006)

Each year I bring shorts with me, and it's always too cold and I end up in knickers or tights. Maybe this will be the year.


----------



## viciouscycle (Aug 22, 2009)

ACree said:


> Each year I bring shorts with me, and it's always too cold and I end up in knickers or tights. Maybe this will be the year.


I like the positive thinking!!!


----------



## viciouscycle (Aug 22, 2009)

Just a bump as we pre-rode the course last Sunday. The roads were as nice as I have seen them, gravel was packed and fast, as in not a lot of gravel, just smooth dirt. We even had dust in sections  Things are filling up, get your name in!!!


Gran Fondo Ephrata Preview -2013 - YouTube


----------



## ACree (Feb 5, 2006)

Wow, the good forecast is still holding...


----------



## viciouscycle (Aug 22, 2009)

Do we even dare think about sunscreen? Unfortunately, I will be doing SAG support for this year, squashed my leg at work, but I will have my rig supplied with all the necessary fluids for sunstroke victims.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

How was it? Definitely the right weekend... much nicer than tomorrow's forecast.


----------



## WA/SScrossracer (Oct 4, 2010)

I did the Fondo had a fun time with some of my teammates, good support, decent weather, some of my teammates told me about how bad the weather was last year, my teammates had a much better time this year. Me I'm thinking maybe Leavenworth in June.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

WA/SScrossracer said:


> I did the Fondo had a fun time with some of my teammates, good support, decent weather, some of my teammates told me about how bad the weather was last year, my teammates had a much better time this year. Me I'm thinking maybe Leavenworth in June.



If I heard right, the Leavenworth edition will be headed right through my valley. I'm unclear as to the exact route, but it sounded brutal (yet scenic! . 

Vicious, let me know if I can provide any help/support. I know our local, valley store owner is happy to provide a place for a feed zone, if indeed the town of "Ardenvoir" is on the route, as I've heard rumors of.


----------



## viciouscycle (Aug 22, 2009)

The next 2 Fondos are looking pretty rugged, Jake never goes soft on his planning. Ephrata was close to 4000 feet of climbing the next 2 will be closer to 8000 ft. This year was great for weather, not to hot, no snow, mellow winds and the course record was crushed. 4:11:03..... 3 guys from Seattle rode the wheels of their bikes this year. 
OEH, give Jake a message, he all ways is looking for help, especially those who pack cold beer!!


btw..... there were 2 *UNICYCLES* who rode and finished the Gran Fondo this year, unfricking real for them to ride that course.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

I really want to do this... some year when I have a reasonable amt of fitness!  (Def not this year).
A coupla teammates who rode this had a great time and commented how much faster it was this year.



viciouscycle said:


> btw..... there were 2 *UNICYCLES* who rode and finished the Gran Fondo this year, unfricking real for them to ride that course.


Jesus...!


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

viciouscycle said:


> The next 2 Fondos are looking pretty rugged, Jake never goes soft on his planning. Ephrata was close to 4000 feet of climbing the next 2 will be closer to 8000 ft. This year was great for weather, not to hot, no snow, mellow winds and the course record was crushed. 4:11:03..... 3 guys from Seattle rode the wheels of their bikes this year.
> OEH, give Jake a message, he all ways is looking for help, especially those who pack cold beer!!
> 
> 
> *btw..... there were 2 UNICYCLES who rode and finished the Gran Fondo this year, unfricking real for them to ride that course.*



UNI's!!??. No flipping way. Not on that course. Just no way. I don't believe it. I really don't.


Oh, and if the Leavenworth edition does indeed come down through Ardenvoir, Darryl said he's happy to provide his parking lot for a feed zone. He also recently upgraded the old diner into a bistro-style bar complete with an outdoor deck, so he might even let us set up there on the deck.

I'll message Jake and see if he is in need of a feed zone in that part of the course. If not, I'm sure I can help with sag duties and/or beer.


----------



## ACree (Feb 5, 2006)

All of a sudden, Leavenworth is coming up quick. Should be fun.


----------

